# LG Dryer Melting Lint Filter?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

This morning, I noticed a burning smell coming from our laundry room. My wife was drying a large, heavy blanket in our LG Gas Dryer, Model #DLG7188RM. 

When I opened the dryer door and removed the lint filter, I noticed that the filter mesh was scorched (yellow/brown color), and that two of the plastic retainers looked like they had melted a bit. Several months ago, I cleaned the dryer vent, which is about an 8' metal run, so I was pretty sure it wasn't an airflow issue. To be safe, I double-checked the airflow and it appears to be fine with no blockage.

I will say this is the FIRST time my wife ever used the "Heavy Duty" option, so I'm not sure if this contributed to the problem. The dryer is not making any unusual noises. 

Does anyone know what the problem may be? How should I troubleshoot this? Thanks!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...r/6-200-684347-/LG-Dryer-is-too-hot-DLG7188RM


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I checked the vent and re-cleaned the vent pipe. Although there was a little lint, it was relatively clean. I don't think the problem is with the felt seal or blower wheel because the air venting to the outside seems pretty strong. 

Maybe this simply had something to do with the large blanket combined with the Heavy Duty mode. I just ordered a replacement lint filter so I can quickly determine if it happens again. Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

maybe your wife drying a large blanket..tested the high limit on your dryer...thats the part that protects dryer from overheating ...seems to me that it did not open up to prevent the dryer from getting to hot ...I would have it checked could be dangerous....:yes::yes:


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Is it possible that the large blanket could have restricted the airflow inside the tumbler resulting in excessive heat?


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

kcrossley2 said:


> Is it possible that the large blanket could have restricted the airflow inside the tumbler resulting in excessive heat?


 well it could be possible..but the high limit should have detected that and shut it off before it got so hot to melt something.....imo ...:yes:


----------



## jharris79 (Jan 31, 2014)

I can't say I know the cause but I wouldn't mess around on this one. Keep an eye out while you're using the dryer until you know what's wrong with it.

Good luck


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

It seems like the thermal fuse would blow if it got that hot.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, that's what I can't figure out. Unless the heat was isolated to the lint screen area because of the heavy blanket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

